# Aide concernant l'installation de Windows



## iDarkangels (27 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour / bonsoir à tous ! 

J'aurais besoin d'aide concernant l'installation de Windows sur mon iMac. Je possède un iMac avec un SSD de 512 (où est stocké macOS) en USB et un disque dur 1To (celui de base dans l'iMac) qui est partionné en 3 parties : Sauvegardes macOS (sauvegarde de mon Mac), Documents (divers documents à stocker) et Windows.

Ma question est très simple les amis. Je souhaiterais installer Windows sur mon disque dur dans la partie "Windows". Est-ce possible ?

Je souhaite installer Windows en dual car j'ai des logiciels qui ne sont pas compatibles...

J'ai essayé avec Bootcamp, mais je vous cache pas que je comprends rien du tout... (il a créait une clé USB, mais quand je démarre dessus mon iMac ne la voit pas...). En sachant que j'ai l'ISO et une clé pour activer Windows.

Merci à vous !


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2018)

iDarkangels a dit:


> Ma question est très simple les amis. Je souhaiterais installer Windows sur mon disque dur dans la partie "Windows". Est-ce possible ?


Négatif, Assistant Boot Camp ne fera l'installation que dans le disque dur interne qui ne doit pas être partitionné.



iDarkangels a dit:


> J'ai essayé avec Bootcamp, mais je vous cache pas que je comprends rien du tout... (il a créait une clé USB, mais quand je démarre dessus mon iMac ne la voit pas...). En sachant que j'ai l'ISO et une clé pour activer Windows.


Tu peux me dire ce que contient ta clé USB ? Une copie d'écran du contenu de la fenêtre serait la bienvenue.

Est-ce que Assistant Boot Camp propose explicitement l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso comme dans cet écran ? ...


----------



## iDarkangels (27 Janvier 2018)

Ah d'accord, ok...

Alors voilà ce que *ma clé contient* :


Et voilà quelques copies de *Boot Camp* :





Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2018)

C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, dans un premier temps tu as dans la clé USB les pilotes/drivers qui seront utilisés lorsque l'installation de Windows sera terminée et c'est inexploitable tel quel.

Je ne connais pas l'année de ton modèle, mais Apple ne laisse pas avant 2012 la possibilité d'utiliser directement un fichier .iso pour démarrer l'installation et en aucun cas pour Windows 7. Avec cette dernière version, l'installation devra se faire obligatoirement depuis un DVD gravé depuis un vrai PC.

Ce qui n'est pas clair pour moi, je ne vois pas le nom complet du fichier .iso, mais a priori il semblerait que ce soit une version de Windows 10 qui a pour nom exact *Win10_1709_French_x64.iso*. Si oui, Assistant Boot Camp ne te propose pas explicitement d'utiliser directement ce fichier.

Quelle est l'année de ton MBP, ce sera plus clair en faisant une copie écran depuis le Bureau de /A propos de ce Mac.


iDarkangels a dit:


> Je possède un iMac avec un SSD de 512 (où est stocké macOS) en USB et un disque dur 1To (celui de base dans l'iMac) qui est partionné en 3 parties : Sauvegardes macOS (sauvegarde de mon Mac), Documents (divers documents à stocker) et Windows.


De toutes façons, tu ne pourras en aucun cas faire l'installation dans ton SSD externe qui contient ta version de macOS en cours, uniquement que dans le disque dur interne qui est pris et déjà partitionné.


----------



## iDarkangels (27 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> De toutes façons, tu ne pourras en aucun cas faire l'installation dans ton SSD externe qui contient ta version de macOS en cours, uniquement que dans le disque dur interne qui est pris et déjà partitionné.



Oui, de toute façon je souhaite l'installer dans mon HDD (non dans le SSD) et dans la partition "Windows".
Voilà le screen :


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2018)

Vu l'année de ton iMac, tu aurais pu utiliser le fichier .iso, mais en l'occurrence il te sera impossible de le faire dans ton disque dur interne qui est partitionné, ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer. De plus Assistant Boot Camp ne pourra pas préparer le fichier de boot pour démarrer indifféremment depuis macOS ou Windows, donc les carottes sont cuites.

Il ne te reste plus que la possibilité de créer une machine virtuelle en utilisant Parallels Desktop ou VMware, en sachant que le fichier d'une machine virtuelle, lui peut après copie être placé dans le disque USB que l'on désire et moi, c'est ce que fais.


----------



## iDarkangels (27 Janvier 2018)

Donc, si je supprime entièrement les partitions de mon HDD (disque interne), c'est possible d'installer Windows dedans ? (en supprimant mes sauvegardes Mac et ma partition "Documents").

Est-ce que les machines virtuelles fonctionnent bien ?


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2018)

iDarkangels a dit:


> Donc, si je supprime entièrement les partitions de mon HDD (disque interne), c'est possible d'installer Windows dedans ? (en supprimant mes sauvegardes Mac et ma partition "Documents").


Non, il faut impérativement que le disque dur interne possède une version de macOS et qu'il ne soit pas partitionné, sinon le double boot ne sera pas créé.


iDarkangels a dit:


> Est-ce que les machines virtuelles fonctionnent bien ?


Oui, mais tu cherches à utiliser quel ou quels logiciels ? Sinon, avec mon iMac 2015, un i7, 24 Go de mémoire et une carte vidéo de 4 Go, j'utilise pour des essais rapides 3DS Max qui fonctionne sans latence ou si peu en modélisation, mais ça se gâte un peu lors des rendus, mais pas trop.


----------



## iDarkangels (27 Janvier 2018)

Ah, ok, merci. C'est un relou ça...
Je compte utiliser un logiciel de Streaming (Game Capture de Elgato). Il fonctionne pas correctement sur Mac, donc du coup je voulais passer par Windows pour ça.
Finalement je suis obligé de passer par la machine virtuelle, donc pas trop le choix, je vais essayer :/


----------



## iDarkangels (27 Janvier 2018)

Bon, du coup j'ai essayé en machine virtuelle mais bon... C'est pas top top. Je vais essayer de trouver une solution :/


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Janvier 2018)

Bon du coup je reviens ici, j’ai procédé autrement lol. J’ai toujours ma « vraie » version de mon macOS sur mon SSD extern (ça, ça ne change pas). Désormais, sur mon HDD (interne à l’iMac), j’ai réinstallé une version « propre » de macOS. Depuis 2 jours j’essaye d’installer Windows avec Boot Camp, c’est loin d’etre la joie... Entre les messages d’erreur et autres... C’est un peu la misère. Mais je vais y arriver ! 

Apparement il y a une histoire avec le BIOS / EFI, mais je vous cache pas que je ne sais pas trop quoi faire ^^


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous 

Mon sujet fait suite à mon précédent ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/aide-concernant-linstallation-de-windows.1301503/#post-13242503 qui n'était pas dans la bonne section.

Du coup, j'ai encore besoin de votre aide... On peut se le dire, l'assistant Boot Camp est loin d'être pratique ! J'ai passé tout mon WE a essayé d'installer Windows, une vraie misère !

J'ai ce contenu sur ma clé :



Boot Camp me dit que c'est bon, j'ai quitté, etc. Du coup, je redémarre mon iMac (en maintenant Option), je choisis le disque "Windows" pour lancer l'installation de "Windows".

J'arrive ici :



Puis ensuite, ici :





Et c'est ici que la misère commence... Dans la logique des choses, je dois cliquer sur la partition "BOOTCAMP", "formater" et cliquer sur "Suivant" pour poursuivre l'installation. Seulement, l'option "Suivant" reste grise malgré le formatage de la partition... Et j'ai ce message quand je clique sur le lien en dessous :



Quelqu'un sait comment résoudre ce problème ? :O

Merci d'avance ! 

*Note de la modération :* messages fusionnés, ce n'était pas la peine de créer un nouveau message.


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2018)

iDarkangels a dit:


> Dans la logique des choses, je dois cliquer sur la partition "BOOTCAMP", "formater" et cliquer sur "Suivant" pour poursuivre l'installation. Seulement, l'option "Suivant" reste grise malgré le formatage de la partition...


La logique veut que la partition BOOTCAMP soit formatée en NTFS. Est-ce le cas ? Si non, il faut sélectionner Formater dans l'installeur de Windows...


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> La logique veut que la partition BOOTCAMP soit formatée en NTFS. Est-ce le cas ? Si non, il faut sélectionner Formater dans l'installeur de Windows...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 119548



Oui, c'est ce que j'ai expliqué :


iDarkangels a dit:


> Seulement, l'option "Suivant" reste grise *malgré le formatage de la partition*...


Et du coup, en cliquant sur "Formater", j'ai ce message :
Voir la pièce jointe 119547


Edit : Oui, il l'a bien formaté et en NTFS



Edit n°2 : J'ai trouvé ceci : https://discussions.apple.com/thread/5474614?start=15&tstart=0 qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2018)

Avant même de pouvoir formater, tu avais un problème...




Tu as effacé complètement ton disque dur interne avec Utilitaire de disque en sélectionnant *Effacer* et *Table de partition GUID* sans avoir fait au préalable un partitionnement ? Il faut impérativement que le disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné. Si oui, tu as fait une installation minimale d'une version de macOS, puis lancé Assistant Boot Camp ?


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Janvier 2018)

Locke a dit:


> Avant même de pouvoir formater, tu avais un problème...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 119550
> 
> ...



Oui, j'avais supprimé la totalité de mon disque interne puis réinstallé macOS depuis mon SSD. J'avais mon macOS tout neuf (donc en 1 seule partition) j'ai tout de suite lancé Boot Camp et j'ai laissé 100Go pour macOS et 900Go pour Windows. Et après j'en suis arrivé là ^^


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Janvier 2018)

A votre avis, je dois réinstaller macOS et recommencer la manip’ avec Boot Camp ?
Plutôt qu’une clé USB, je vais essayer d’installer via un HDD, mon problème est peut être lié à ça...


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Janvier 2018)

Bon... Au démarrage du Mac, j’avais mon disque « macOS », un disque « Windows » et un « EFI Boot ». D’habitude je sélectionnais le « Windows » pour essayer d’installer Windows et je n’arrivais pas. Là, j’ai sélectionné « EFI Boot » pour essayer, du coup ça fonctionne parfait... Vous avez compris vous ? [emoji29]


----------



## Locke (29 Janvier 2018)

Pour installer correctement Windows, il faut bien répondre à certains critères...

- Avec un Mac non récent... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp09f5f773/mac
- Avec un Mac récent... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/bootcamp-assistant/bcmp173b3bf2

Avant d'aller plus loin, faites un clic sur tous les liens en bleu pour être sûr que tout ira bien pour la suite de l'installation. Il faut avouer qu'Apple a fait des modifications en fonction justement de l'âge des Mac.

Donc, selon l'ancienneté du Mac, une clé USB ou un disque dur externe formaté en FAT32 sera nécessaire, dans l'autre cas, seul le fichier .iso sera indispensable. Dans le doute, effacer tout et recommencer depuis le début, mais en ayant lu toutes les informations concernant le fait que vous possédez un mac ancien ou neuf.


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

*iDarkangels*



iDarkangels a dit:


> Au démarrage du Mac, j’avais mon disque « macOS », un disque « Windows » et un « EFI Boot ». D’habitude je sélectionnais le « Windows » pour essayer d’installer Windows et je n’arrivais pas. Là, j’ai sélectionné « EFI Boot » pour essayer, du coup ça fonctionne parfait...



Faut-il comprendre (avant toute interprétation du sens du double affichage : *Windows* et *EFI Boot* à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage) -->  que tu as réussi à installer Windows-7 sur la partition *BOOTCAMP* et que cet OS démarre ?


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> *iDarkangels*
> 
> Faut-il comprendre (avant toute interprétation du sens du double affichage : *Windows* et *EFI Boot* à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage) -->  que tu as réussi à installer Windows-7 sur la partition *BOOTCAMP* et que cet OS démarre ?



Oooooh que oui... L'informatique est à la fois étrange et magique.

J'avais mon HDD avec 2 partitions : macOS HDD et BOOTCAMP. Lorsque que je souhaitais installer Windows, j'allumais mon iMac avec "Option" pour sélectionner les disques. J'avais : macOS HDD, la récupération de macOS, Windows et EFI Boot. J'ai essayé plusieurs fois d'installer Windows en cliquant sur le disque "Windows" mais à chaque fois j'avais un problème à l'étape 2 de Windows (la partie où je dois sélectionner le disque pour installer). Avant de tout supprimer afin de recommencer, j'ai essayé d'installer Windows en sélectionnant - cette fois-ci - le disque "EFI Boot" plutôt que le disque "Windows" et là.... Tout a parfaitement fonctionné. L'installation de Windows s'est déroulée parfaitement, mon OS fonctionne bien, j'ai effectué les mises à jour, installation de l'utilitaire Boot Camp parfait, toutes les touches, pilotes, etc de l'iMac fonctionne parfaitement bien. Tout roule quoi...

Du coup j'ai - au démarrage - mes disques : macOS HDD (clone de mon SDD), Windows et macOs (qui est mon SDD).

Voilà voilà ^_^


----------



## macomaniac (29 Janvier 2018)

C'est bien Windows-10 que tu as installé avec l'option de démarrage sur *EFI Boot* ?

Et avant > quand ça marchait avec l'option *Windows* --> est-ce que c'était Windows-7 que tu installais ? - et était-ce avec le même Mac ?


----------



## iDarkangels (29 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'est bien Windows-10 que tu as installé avec l'option de démarrage sur *EFI Boot* ?
> 
> Et avant > quand ça marchait avec l'option *Windows* --> est-ce que c'était Windows-7 que tu installais ? - et était-ce avec le même Mac ?



Oui oui c’est bien Windows 10 que j’ai installé avec EFI Boot lol. Mais j’avoue que je ne comprends pas trop comment ça se fait...

Oui oui, avec le même Mac, quand je cliquais sur Windows, l’installation n’allait pas jusqu’au bout. C’était aussi Windows 10, la même préparation Boot Camp avec la même clé... J’avais l’icône de disque intitulé « Windows » et « EFI Boot » côte à côte. J’ai essayé en cliquant sur le disque « Windows » au démarrage, impossible. J’ai relancé l’iMac et j’ai cliqué sur « EFI Boot », tout fonctionne parfaitement. Étrange.... ^^


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

Attention ! laïus-




La manière traditionnelle de booter Windows-7 sur Mac --> consistait dans le procédé dit : « *Legacy* » mis au point par les ingénieur de la .

Sur le bloc *0* (ou premier bloc) du disque se trouvait générée automatiquement dès la création d'une partition au format Windows (*FAT-32* ou *NTFS*) une table *MBR* de type *Hybride* : càd. important sa description des partitions à partir de la table *GPT* (*GUID*) principale des *32* blocs suivants du disque dans laquelle elles étaient créées comme entrées. Cette importation *GPT --> MBR* définit le concept d'« hybridation » de la table *MBR* alternative par la table *GPT* prioritaire. 3 descriptions de partitions au plus étaient possibles en mode valide dans la table *HMBR* (*H*ybrid_*MBR*) du bloc *0*.

Une fois cette table en place > l'*EFI* (programme de boot du Mac) se trouvait implémentée de la capacité à émuler un *BIOS* (programme de boot Windows traditionnel) à la volée > *BIOS* lisant la table *HMBR* du bloc *0* > y piquant l'adresse à la partition Windows > et pouvant exécuter dans le volume monté sur la partition le *boot_loader* (démarreur) traditionnel de Windows-7 = le *bootmgr*.

Avant cette mise en place > le DVD d'installation d'installation de Windows caractérisé par un volume de type "accès universel" >  était scannable par le *boot_manager* de l'*EFI* > et le *boot_loader bootmgr* de son OS auxiliaire d'installation détectable sous l'intitulé de *Windows*. En résumé : dans le protocole d'installation --> *Windows* désigne le *bootmgr* (ou *boot_loader Legacy*) d'un OS Windows traditionnel détectable par le *boot_manager* de l'*EFI* > et exécutable en mode boot par le *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI*.

La version Windows-10 n'est plus, foncièrement, un OS bootant en mode *Legacy* > mais en mode *UEFI*. Un programme de boot de type *EFI* non modifié > lit la table *GPT* principale du disque > y pique l'adresse de la partition Windows > et peut directement exéctuer un *boot_loader* new age intitulé : *bootmgr.efi* (l'extension *.efi* désignant les *boot_loaders* de type *EFI* directe).

L'*ISO* d'installation de Windows-10 recèle dans son volume le même type de *boot_loader bootmgr.efi* capable de lancer l'OS auxiliaire d'installation du volume de l'image-disque > et exécutable par l'*EFI* directe. C'est ce type de *boot_loader bootmgr.efi* qui est affiché à l'écran du gestionnaire de démarrage dans le temps d'installation comme *EFI Boot* (démarrage direct par l'*EFI* - sans *BIOS_émulé*).

Mais (hé ! hé !) --> dans les versions initiales de *Windows-10* (destinées à assurer la transition sur de vieux PC sans *EFI* mais avec un *BIOS*) --> un démarrage de Windows-10 ou de son installateur en mode *Legacy* avait été implémenté en parallèle. Càd. que Windows (ou son OS d'installation) était alternativement démarrable en mode *Legacy* par un *boot_loader bootmgr* exécutable sur Mac par un *BIOS_émulé* de l'*EFI* lisant un table d'accès *HMBR* ; ou en mode *UEFI* par un *boot_loader bootmgr.efi* exécutable sur Mac par l'*EFI* directe lisant la table *GPT* principale.

Je présume que dans tes toutes premières installations de Windows-10 > tu avait une *ISO* d'install permettant le *boot Legacy* (affiché comme *Windows*) par *BIOS_émulé* de l'*EFI*. Dans la version actuelle de l'*ISO* --> c'est le *boot UEFI* qui doit être privilégié désormais --> donc l'exécution par *EFI* directe d'un *boot_loader bootmgr.efi* signalé par *EFI Boot*.

# note : si tu avais la patience de te reporter à cette conversation assez récente avec *Thaelys* : ☞*OS X : Partition récupération (infos/problèmes)*☜ - conversation qui commence au message #376 --> tu verrais qu'à la fin j'ai pu restaurer le boot de l'OS Windows-10 planté de sa partition *BOOTCAMP* en restaurant sur le disque HDD de son Fusion Drive une *HMBR* disparue --> ce qui a autorisé derechef le boot en mode *Legacy* (par un *BIOS* émulé de l'*EFI*) de Windows-10.


----------



## iDarkangels (30 Janvier 2018)

Ah, je comprends mieux. Du coup, cela explique pourquoi j’ai eu quelques difficultés au départ. Finalement, c’est une bonne méthode d’installer comme je l’ai fait ?


----------



## macomaniac (30 Janvier 2018)

iDarkangels a dit:


> Finalement, c’est une bonne méthode d’installer comme je l’ai fait ?



Excellente --> cela te permet de démarrer Windows-10 de manière propre (mode *UEFI*) et pas crapoteuse (mode *Legacy*).​


----------



## iDarkangels (31 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Excellente --> cela te permet de démarrer Windows-10 de manière propre (mode *UEFI*) et pas crapoteuse (mode *Legacy*).​



Ah bah parfait, je suis content de moi ahah :,)


----------

